# My New White's Tree Frog Setup



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I got my new rough cork bark background today :2thumb:

Once it was fitted I ditched the 'tropical' theme and crappy exo terra rock background I had previously.

Now I've gone for more of a 'woodland' theme...

I'm really pleased with the results.... :flrt:































My little guys will wake up and not know where they are! :lol2: 


( I managed to move the plant they were on into a different tank and back without waking them)


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

looking good!!!! Are the tropical plants up for grabs then??:lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

bpc said:


> looking good!!!! Are the tropical plants up for grabs then??:lol2:


No sorry :lol2: I'll change it around every so often so still need them.

I went back to that wholesalers yesterday and I pretty much got all the suitable plants they had the first time i went... well unless you want your tank to have red roses in :whistling2:

I ended up just getting a bunch of leaves :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well nice!

You take better pics aswell!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looking good.

i have some fake plants for grabs if anyone is interested, have large, medium and small of most of the exo terra range, cheaper than the shops and all in good condition.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

knighty said:


> looking good.
> 
> i have some fake plants for grabs if anyone is interested, have large, medium and small of most of the exo terra range, cheaper than the shops and all in good condition.


 
oooo, how much? I need a few more large ones.

and andaroo, it looks great!!! I think a change around every so often keeps them on their toes!!:flrt:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

oo0000 it does look really effective. Thats the bowl mine uses.

Marina


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys 

I think a water feature is next :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

would look great with a water feature as well andaroo!, what did fish and chips think last night?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey, thats really good! I think it looks more realistic now.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks ace mate :2thumb:

What do F+C think of their new environment?


----------



## demon_doggz (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks awesome.
Just wondering... What type of branch is that you have in there? It looks real good


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys 

The branch is an extra large sand blasted grapevine from here: http://www.888reptiles.co.uk/productdetails.php?ProductID=2114&ProductGroupID=1040


Fish & Chips seem to like it there's alot more places to hide from me now  I heard a couple of croaks last night too before I went to bed :lol2:

I didn't want the little crickets sh*ttin up the tank and hiding from the frogs so I took them out and fed them in my other tank.

I just know they would climb all over the bark background and get behind it because I made it curved so there is a space between it and the glass.

I'm planning on a waterfall next i have some ideas but need to see whats out there


----------



## mollypoppy4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lucky little frogs =]


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

looks brilliant! would be greatfor Amazon Tree Boas... D'OH! Not the snake forum!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> looks brilliant! would be greatfor Amazon Tree Boas... D'OH! Not the snake forum!


Was planning on adding a couple next week :lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Was planning on adding a couple next week :lol2:


Gud idea! Hurr hurr hurr...


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Gud idea! Hurr hurr hurr...


watch ur tongue!:whip:
remember who made your signature...


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow that is amazing. Makes me want to improve mine my frogs are in a small tank but i have big plans for them lol. 

Your frogs are realy lucky.:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ugh well this setup only lasted 2 and a half weeks! Now its back to looking crap again had to get rid of the grape vine cos it was infested with parasites so *don't ever buy one (or ANYTHING ELSE for that matter!) from triple 8 reptiles!* 

Had to remove the cork bark too incase the woodworm went from the vine and into that too! 

So yeah not happy!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

such a shame andaroo


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Where can I piece of wood from like the one in your viv?


----------



## musky89 (May 16, 2009)

sorry for hijacking thread but did i c fish n chips in the practical reptile keeping magazine? lol: victory:


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

MissG said:


> Where can I piece of wood from like the one in your viv?


id also like too know this.
and where the background came from
Chris


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

how big is that exo terra and how many frogs are in there?


----------

